# Led Lighting



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

I was wondering what brand and type of led lights has anyone put on and used for a season ?

I had some HId's on one tractor they were cheaper ones but still costly . They caused radio interference , couple of ballast burned out and I switched to led's on it . Back led's I put on last year and worked fine they are cheaper lights from superbrightleds . The front lights I just put on, got a good buy on some A&I aftermarket tractor parts on eBay . So have not really tried them other then turn them on at night .


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

We use Larsen Lights. Every tractor we have on the farm has them now. Even the 1949 WD has them. We are now converting our barns to LED lighting, but that's a touch spendier...

https://www.larsenlights.com


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

stack em up said:


> We use Larsen Lights. Every tractor we have on the farm has them now. Even the 1949 WD has them. We are now converting our barns to LED lighting, but that's a touch spendier...
> https://www.larsenlights.com


I was on the Larsen website last night when the internet service went down. Liked what I saw. Good to see the heads up here.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I replaced all of the lights on my 8240 Ford with LED lights from A&I. You won't believe the difference. Around $750.00 for 7 of them. Look like the sun going across the field now. lol


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

stack em up said:


> We use Larsen Lights. Every tractor we have on the farm has them now. Even the 1949 WD has them. We are now converting our barns to LED lighting, but that's a touch spendier...
> 
> https://www.larsenlights.com


 Thanks for another website. Will defiantly check them out. Bought my first one this year from ASAP tractor parts for the 1586 as the back needs a little help in the light department. As the sealed ones burn out will be upgrading to led. liked that larsenlights say they will have hi lo beam sealed bulbs.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I bought these for rear work lights. So far so good. Initially I was going to put 2 but after using I stayed with one and put one on my brothers tractor. I bought another and am going to face it forward on my rear fender. If it ever warms up.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=is_box_automotive?k=shanren+27w+led


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

I put on a 42 inch light bar on the front of my NH can tractor bought off eBay. Here are some pics. Super bright just put it on and it's awesome feeding hay at night.


----------



## Cattleman1524 (Oct 27, 2014)

Ived used truck light brand they are pretty good and not as expensive but still good quality


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

That thing works good. Are the factory lights on as well? Doesn't seem to matter with that light bar.


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

No factory lights are on in my pics. I can see as far as I need to with it. Going to put 2 small ones on the back. Before hay season.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Have any idea how much current they draw? You can separate wiring for them?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Cool lots of feed back . Like I said I got a good buy on some https://www.allpartsstore.com/index.htm WL650 Trapezoids i put on the front that are 1600 Effective Lumens each . And the back are some from https://www.superbrightleds.com/that work fine .

I have looked at the Larson site but was a little leery of them good to hear someone is using them . I'll give therm another look . I've also been looking at the http://www.rigidindustries.com/lights <a>and http://westinautomotive.com/</a> . So many lights and prices !

Other then a full light bar what have you guys put on the front ? Driving , floods ,trapezoids , I don't want a pencil beam ,but I would like some distance and spread . That is why I was looking at the westin's they have basically a combo they call it a flex .


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

TJH said:


> I replaced all of the lights on my 8240 Ford with LED lights from A&I. You won't believe the difference. Around $750.00 for 7 of them. Look like the sun going across the field now. lol


TJH what lights did you buy ?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Chessiedog said:


> Cool lots of feed back . Like I said I got a good buy on some https://www.allpartsstore.com/index.htm WL650 Trapezoids i put on the front that are 1600 Effective Lumens each . And the back are some from https://www.superbrightleds.com/that work fine .
> 
> I have looked at the Larson site but was a little leery of them good to hear someone is using them . I'll give therm another look . I've also been looking at the http://www.rigidindustries.com/lights <a>and http://westinautomotive.com/</a> . So many lights and prices !
> 
> Other then a full light bar what have you guys put on the front ? Driving , floods ,trapezoids , I don't want a pencil beam ,but I would like some distance and spread . That is why I was looking at the westin's they have basically a combo they call it a flex .


I was looking at some light bars at Larsen where the middle portion was spot light and the ends were flood light.


----------



## Brian8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Use the light bars and you won't be disappointed. I have a light bar on every vehicle I own and even one on my wife's little Ford Focus. Won't need any other light ever again and they are decently priced. On all my power strokes I have 50" light bars, focus has a 30" light bar and my 1979 F150 custom has a 40" light bar. Any tractor will be able to handle a LED light bar. I'm even about to put a little 18" light bar on my quads.

I think they are brighter than the sun when you turn them on.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I see and hear a lot about Cree lighting....is it worth making it a point to get it?

Regards, Mike


----------



## umpire52 (Oct 26, 2011)

The one I put on it 240 W its off brand I paid 140 dollars for it. I looked at the rigid and I think they wanted something like $1400. I went with cheaper one and its done good so far been on since first of the year.

Jeff


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

umpire52 said:


> The one I put on it 240 W its off brand I paid 140 dollars for it. I looked at the rigid and I think they wanted something like $1400. I went with cheaper one and its done good so far been on since first of the year.
> 
> Jeff


That's what I've noticed. Rigid is sky high on prices. The stuff I was looking at at Larsens is listed as having Cree LED's.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

The lights that I bought are out of an A&I catalog. From looking at your post, WL-650 is the same number of the traps. I put 4 traps on the front a 3 floods on the back, I believe they are WL-640. You can find them on the A&I website. I found a auto store owner that got them for me at the listed price and didn't charge freight if I waited until he sent in a order of a certain amount, then the freight was pre-paid. Best money I've spent on this tractor as far as upgrades, my old eyes need all the help they can get.

Have a good one!

T.J.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

TJH said:


> The lights that I bought are out of an A&I catalog. From looking at your post, WL-650 is the same number of the traps. I put 4 traps on the front a 3 floods on the back, I believe they are WL-640. You can find them on the A&I website. I found a auto store owner that got them for me at the listed price and didn't charge freight if I waited until he sent in a order of a certain amount, then the freight was pre-paid. Best money I've spent on this tractor as far as upgrades, my old eyes need all the help they can get.
> 
> Have a good one!
> 
> T.J.


Yes I got the traps off of ebay guy had 3 in Canada 40 a piece new . just ordered a forth for the front .

I took a couple of pics but it's not dark sorry to cold was just feeding this afternoon .


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chessie, they look great.....a lot of difference between your tractor factory headlights and your LED worklights in pic #1

Regards, Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks and Yes Mike they sure are .

The head lights on that tractor have yellowed awfull . I used a 3M kit last year helped but they still are not great . I tried to find some salvage head lights but no go . New factory ones are 135 a piece . They 130 and 95 I have use the same head light lens but are still clear an they are all the same age .


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

I saw the LEDs and I sawthe light 

Decided that my old blind eyes needed help with the night shift.

Started out with 2 square 27 watt Cree LEDs mounted above on the shade canopy (no cab, have to do it tough here  ) being 9 LEDs of 3 watts each.

Thought christmas had come early and my eyes thought all their christmases had come at once. The light was bright but not a lot of penetration.

But obviously had too much time as was surfing e Bay and discovered some more information on LEDs.

Bought a light bar and went for the combo spot/spread beam only 180 watt.

Ah but as they say in the classics........There is more  .

I went for 5watt elements instead of the more common 3 watt elements, mounted it between the already installed 27 watt pair.

Father Christmas had arrived again.

Massive improvement in the brightness of light and penetration with good spread.

My son accessed a 240 watt light bar with 10 watt elements and mounted it onon top of his utility truck's 'roo bar ( bar work mounted on the front to prevent damage if there is a collision with a kangaroo)

Much brighter than my tractor's and superior penetration with even spread. He has also mounted a pair of HID pencil beams said to be good enough to enable a person standing 1000 yards away to read a newspaper.

Have since put 4x 27 watt flood LEDs as rear work lights and a further 2 mounted on the front end loader uprights which lights up the area next to the hay forks for picking up Bandit packs at night.

Had to set up new wiring circuits and upgrade the power feed from the starter motor cable to carry the 300 plus watts the LEDs draw.

The set up is two new feeds via their own 40 watt auto-reset circuit breaker, each split between 30 amp relays, with each relay activated by a dashboard mounted toggle switch. Lighter activated by one switch, top front pair by another, side front pair activated by a third switch and one pair of rear work LEDs by the fourth switch. The second rear pair was wired t the OEM work lamp circuit.

Result is clear white lighting with no shadow from about 3 yards each side of the front wheels out to 25 yards wide at about 60 yards range.

Turn the LEDs off and return to standard lighting and I marvel at how I saw enough to survive for as long as I did working at night.

Next move before hay season is to replace the 180 watt light bar on the main tractor with a 240 watt with 10 watt elements, and put the 180 watt bar on a smaller tractor which has already been set up with a pair of forward facing and a pair of rear facing 27 watt LEDS.

The 27 watt LED sets were $AUD20, the 180 watt light bar was $AUD120 on eBay including delivery meant a very economical lighting upgrade.

My blind eyes relish in the clear bright light the LEDs provide.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I thought I was doing so well with 1-27watt rear worklight that I put the second one on my brother's tractor. I have since bought another I am going to mount on other fender but forward facing.

Ready for spring.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

First tractor to get the LED light upgrade. Would like to also do the rear halogen , but they are combo field and tail lights and wanted to keep the tail lights. Emailed Larsen Lights and he had another guy interested in the combo lights but as far has he knows no one is making them.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Tractor #2 upgraded. Rears on 2355.


----------



## gradetracy (May 28, 2015)

I had such a lighting I got from tractortool store. It is a really great one, I have to say. Work very nice, had no issues with it at all. I'd recommend you to go dor it


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife is bonkers over LED's in the house. She keeps telling me with the lifespan they should outlast us... Probably won't be too hard at 65, I don't think I have all that long to go.....

Everytime a CFL poops out or a halogen, it's replaced with an LED....

Gonna check out Larsen for the tractors. I have 4 H3's forward on each and 2 back and it's not enough at night... I need more light.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

LEDs have proved to be fantastic at close quarters but the light does not penetrate very far.

I thought 3 watt LED elements were fantastic with high intensity light literally flooding the near foreground.

Five watt elements give better penetration and plenty of light up close.

My son bought a light bar with 10 watt elements which put light down the road nearly as good as a halogen spot lamp but not as good as an HID lamp.

At last there are 15 watt elements

Here is an extract from an online catalogue received today.

With 12 x 15 watt elements (4 of 40 degree flood and 8 of 20 degree spots) I expect the close up area will be well lit with intense light and down the road will be also well lit out to about 250 to 300 yards.

The best of both worlds in one lamp, clear bright light from up close and at long range.

I have ordered one and will report on its performance.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Finally got to use the lights on the 1586. It's like daylight when using them. The picture does not do them justice.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Is there anyway I can replace original lights with LED. On my new holland


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't know what you have but if they just bolt on to a bar or fender, you can just bolt on the led and use the oem wires.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

bluefarmer said:


> Is there anyway I can replace original lights with LED. On my new holland


SuperbrightLED's (goggle it) has replacement bulbs for just about every application. I'm gonna do the OEM candles on both Kubby's with fan cooled high intensity LED's.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/22Inch-144W-CREE-LED-Work-Light-Bar-Flood-Spot-Combo

Those of you who got them whatcha think of this one


----------

